# MTD Snowblower Wont Move



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

Anybody have a MTD service manual for this Sears track snowblower? 

247.885500

New rubber drive disc
New friction drive disc
New drive/auger belts

Will roll backwards in transport setting but not forwards. When in normal or wet snow setting and when the drive cable is too tight I get the power steering to turn to it left or right in standing still position. Bearings not seized up on the shaft that wheel disc assembly goes on. Turned freely when had it apart this Saturday. Auger was froze up but got loose with rubber strap wrench on the 2 auger belt pulleys.

Tried going by the instructions in the owners manual but either didnt fully understand by how its worded or its not worded very well.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

davbell22602 said:


> Anybody have a MTD service manual for this Sears track snowblower?
> 
> Will roll backwards in transport setting but not forwards. When in normal or wet snow setting and when the drive cable is too tight I get the power steering to turn to it left or right in standing still position. Bearings not seized up on the shaft that wheel disc assembly goes on. Turned freely when had it apart this Saturday. Auger was froze up but got loose with rubber strap wrench on the 2 auger belt pulleys.
> 
> Tried going by the instructions in the owners manual but either didn't fully understand by how its worded or its not worded very well.


You can download the MTD Service Manual here: Professional Shop Manuals

Don't know how old your unit is, if 2005 or later, it's product code 769-09302.

From your description, it sounds like you have a series 500 blower. The manual has a full description on how to troubleshoot and repair the drive unit.


----------



## davbell22602 (Jan 10, 2013)

enigma-2 said:


> You can download the MTD Service Manual here: Professional Shop Manuals
> 
> Don't know how old your unit is, if 2005 or later, it's product code 769-09302.
> 
> From your description, it sounds like you have a series 500 blower. The manual has a full description on how to troubleshoot and repair the drive unit.


Dont know what year it is. All I know its track drive and has power steering. Plus 8.5hp engine and 26in.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The manual also has a decoder, to decipher the model number to figure out the year.


----------

